# MK2 1.8t swap parts list



## dub-certified (Apr 11, 2006)

Vehicle Stats: 1989 Vw Jetta 1.8 8v 5spd *NO mods
I searched but didnt find anything helpful. Maybe I used the wrong words to search but hey I atleast tried. I got the complete engine from the intake to the oil pan. I dont think I can reuse my tranny bc the input shaft seems too short. if I dont reuse my tranny how do I convert to a different speedo system? I got a complete mk3 aba wiring harness but I dont think thats gonna work either. Pretty much Im starting from scratch! I need all the help I can get to get this project up and on the road! Thanks guys


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: MK2 1.8t swap parts list (dub-certified)*

if you use the 020, you will need to use the 8v flywheel and clutch setup. if you uses a 02A or 02J you will need 100mm axle cups from an early MKIV TDI and a rear tranny mount from a Corrado that uses an 02A. you will need an abs bracket from a Corrado SLC if you want to use a hydraulic clutch with your 02A or 02J. then you will need Passat pedals of Corrado pedals, then the clutch master cylinder and slave cylinder based on the pedals. you will also need the brake mater cylinder resivour from a corrado, it feeds the clutch with fluid. 

I have a speedo cable that works with the 02A and 02J on a MKII cluster. I also have a downpipe to work with the factory K03 and stock catback. 
You can't find everything with one search. Keep looking and you will find the information you need.


_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 5:53 AM 10-1-2008_


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: MK2 1.8t swap parts list (dub-certified)*

def. keep up the search and check out boostin20v swap faq. the parts list is really long.


----------



## dub-certified (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: MK2 1.8t swap parts list (Stroked1.8t)*

Which is the best to use out of those trannys? Is the project even really worth the hastle? I can get an aba damn near dirt cheap. Would it be easier doin an aba 20v (aba block w 1.8t head)? I got a spare one in the trunk of the car. When you start speakin Corrado I start seeing German. Corrados are like dinosaurs in GA. I have maybe seen 5 on the road and I havent seen any in the graveyards. I know where 1 b3 is at but its an auto. This project sounded good in my head but damn its gonna be a bitch! But on another note ....I may have to the chance to get a STOCK 1984 GTI Rabbit! Yes its a FREEBIE!!!! Bad news ....it dont start. I got the engine harness from my 89. Should I convert it to a digi 2 n just swap the wiring and fuse box into it? I NEED HELP! 2 possible HUGE projects!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: MK2 1.8t swap parts list (dub-certified)*

the newest is the o2j but to say it is the best might start an argument. It is a decent amount of work, but totally doable. I pulled my swap off in a weekend. Its not bad if you get all the parts together before you start. 
Http://Aeb.sytes.net


----------



## dub-certified (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: MK2 1.8t swap parts list (Stroked1.8t)*

damn lookin at the pics it seems like a straight shot. Few question thou. which standalone u run? easy wiring schmetic? how u mod up the front engine mount? hookin up the speedo: did u just pull out the electrical vss n drop the cable in? how does the cable stay? shifter: did the one from the mk4 bolt in or what mods were needed? i know i got more questions but thats all i got now. thanx bro u just boosted my confidence. thanx for the help and ill be seein u in the graveyards (junkyard)! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: MK2 1.8t swap parts list (dub-certified)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-certified* »_damn lookin at the pics it seems like a straight shot. Few question thou. which standalone u run? easy wiring schmetic? how u mod up the front engine mount? hookin up the speedo: did u just pull out the electrical vss n drop the cable in? how does the cable stay? shifter: did the one from the mk4 bolt in or what mods were needed? i know i got more questions but thats all i got now. thanx bro u just boosted my confidence. thanx for the help and ill be seein u in the graveyards (junkyard)! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't mod up the frount mount, I used the stock 8v front mount and bracket, I did use different starter bolts. Bolts from a Corrado G60
The speedo cable screw right into the tranny and plug right into the back of MKII cluster.
To fit the MKIV shifter you need to cut a very small amount of material away and hammer off the old bracket for the MKII shifter thats in the tunnel. fit the shifter in the hole and make marks where you need to srill two holes. I drilled some holes in a 4-5 inch piece of 1" wide flat bar and made a bracket to hold the shifter inplace. I didn't support the back end of the shifter because the front held so well. 
I started off with 034 IC. It was alot confusing at first, but I got through it.
think I got it all. here to help if ya need.


----------

